# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Ucisk w klatce piesiowej z uczuciem guli w gardle, szybkie bicie serca, TSH

## Agata1005

Witam, jestem kobieta mam 20 lat, od około 2 tygodni ma bóle w klatce piersiowej, które sa uciskające, z uczucie jakiejś guli w gardle. Zgłosiłam się z tym do lekarza rodzinnego około 5 dni. Ten wysłał mnie na badania krwi, tsh, rtg klatki piersiowej.
Chciałabym przedstawić  moje wyniki i prosic o interpretacje

Leukocyty 8,20  min 4,2 max 11
Erytrocyty 4,32  min 3,7 max 5,1
Hemoglobina 12,7 min 12 max 
Hematokryt 38,9   min 37 max 47
MCV 90,2   min 80 max 99
MCh 29,5  min 27 max 35
MCHC 32,7  min 32 max 37
RDW 12,1  min 11,5 max 15
HDW 2,19  min 2,2  max 3,2    L
CHCM  33
CH 29,7  min 27max 35
Płytki krwi  328   min 130 max 400
MPV 10,7  min 7,2 max 12
PDW 41,5 min 25 max 65
PCT  0,35  min 0,12 max 0,36
Hemogram 1,3,2
Limfocyty 3,40  in 0,9 max 5,2
Limfocyty % 41,4  in 20 max 45
Neutrofile 4,05  min 1,8 max 8
Neutrofile % 49,3  min 40 max 70
Eozynofile 0,15 min 0 max 0,8 
Eozynofile % 1,9  min 0 max 5
Bazofile 0,02  min 0 max 0,2
Bazofile % 0,2  min 0 max 1
Monocyty 0,47 min 0,16 max 1
Monocyty % 5,7  min 1 max 8
LUC 0,12  min 0 max 0,4
LUC % 1,5  min 0 max  4

Chemia kliniczna
Cholesterol 223,7   min 115 max 190   H
Glukoza 96,2   min 70  max 99
Sód 139,7  min 135 max 145
Potas 4,40   min 3,5 max 5,5

Nabłonki płaski nieliczne
Nabłonki okrągłe 0-1

Immunodiagnostyka 
TSH 3-cia generacja 4,552  min 0,55 max 4,78
FT 3  5,17   min 3,8 max 6
FT 4  11,24   min 7,86 max 14,41

Miałam robione EKG z którego wynikło, że szybko bije mi serce, ciśnienie mam różne raz 120/80 potem 130/97, lekarz przepisał mi lek: Bisoratio 5, przyjmuje pół tabletki raz dziennie tak jak zalecił lekarz *dopiero 3 dni, dostałam skierowanie do kardiolog, niestety kolejki baaardzo długie nawet na styczeń 2016, a na prywatnie na razie mnie nie stać. Od przyjmowania tych tabletek ucisk w klatce troche minął, jednak w nocy budze się, nie mogę spać, czuje jakby strach, i dziś czuje jakby ból, sztywność palca w lewej ręce. Do tego zaczęło mnie boleć kolano, z którym nigdy nie miałam problemu
RTG klatki piersiowej mam do odbioru dopiero 04,05 w poniedziałek.
Przyjmuje od 3 lat leki antykoncepcyjne Lessine.
Lekarz powiedział, żę ma  również zgłosić się do endokrynologa z powodu dość wysokiego TSH jak na mój wiek i to stawiam na pierwszym miejscu i idę w poniedziałek na wizyte prywatnie bo wiem, że z hormonami nie ma żartów.
Czy ktoś mógłby mi pomoc w diagnozie, uświadomić mnie co to może być?

----------


## Guacamole

każda wizyta jest poprzedzona dokładnym wywiadem, o którym tutaj nie ma za dużo… generalnie szkoda, że nie zapytałaś się o interpretację lekarza… na pewno doradziłby ci zdecydowanie trafniej niż my. jedyne, co ci mogę powiedzieć, to dobrze, że zainteresowałaś się podwyższonym TSH. wiesz, że moja mama narzekała na bóle stawów i zmęczenie, bo ona z kolei miała wręcz znikomy poziom TSH… nie przypuszczałabym, że to od tarczycy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie lekarz powiedział, że wyniki niby sa w normie, ale ta tarczyca, dał skierowanie do endokrynologa i serce biło ok 100 na minute, dał skierowanie do kardiologa i przepisał lek Bisoratio 5 tak jak pisałam, i po zażywaniu tej tabletki czuje się lepiej. Do kardiologa są długie kolejki, nawet bardzo długie, a w tym miesiacu juz nie migę pozwolić sobie na koejna wizytę prywatna.

----------

